# Is my mom's girl a blue or black spoo?



## okilayla (May 25, 2010)

With a face that light I would say blue. My pup is also questionable on the color. He may be black or blue but is much darker than your moms spoo. She is beautiful either way!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Definitely blue!
Lovely ear leathers!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd say blue as well!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

She is pretty light already at 10 weeks. My blue boys are much darker at that age. I still think she is gonna lighten considerable and be more of a darker silver.....not that medium to pale silver, but not a blue....and certainly not black. Those ears leathers are to die for. I see the tail is docked a bit short (for my taste) but overall she is nice big girl. Her feet will probably tighten up too with age and more exercise.


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replys. I guess it'll be a wait and see. It's very hard to tell but from what i've researched she's far more closer to blue than black. Can't wait to see what she looks like adult.  Thanks again!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

She is super cute.
Baldr is a blue and he was black at 10 weeks than Bethany is. He was starting to get a little lighter around the nose as well as he had some light hairs between his pads on the bottom of his paws.
Here is a pic of him at 11 weeks (taken with fill flash), this can give you a comparison at the same age.


Adorabaldr


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

SnorPuddel said:


> She is super cute.
> Baldr is a blue and he was black at 10 weeks than Bethany is. He was starting to get a little lighter around the nose as well as he had some light hairs between his pads on the bottom of his paws.
> Here is a pic of him at 11 weeks (taken with fill flash), this can give you a comparison at the same age.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the pic! I'm busy visiting Baldr photos in your flickr account! It helps alot. It depends on the photo i take of her, sometimes there dark, other times there light, but the way you see the photo on top is what she looks like when i am outside. I'm anxious to see what she looks like once adult. In her five generation pedigree her line is filled with blues, including her dad and three of her grandparents.  
Your boy is so gorgeous and i love your corded poodle! stunning


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Penjilum-Poodles said:


> Thank you for the pic! I'm busy visiting Baldr photos in your flickr account! It helps alot. It depends on the photo i take of her, sometimes there dark, other times there light, but the way you see the photo on top is what she looks like when i am outside. I'm anxious to see what she looks like once adult. In her five generation pedigree her line is filled with blues, including her dad and three of her grandparents.
> Your boy is so gorgeous and i love your corded poodle! stunning


Light does play a big role, even now when I take pics of him together with Foxxy he usually looks darker than he actually is. He was super black as a puppy, and started bluing around the muzzle, and then the blue highlights came on his ear fringe.
I keep Baldr in a longer clip so he usually looks darker.
It is fun to watch them clear to their blue color, each groom you will see more and more


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm thinking blue too. The silvers are usually very light on the muzzle. Maybe a lighter blue. Will be fun to see how it goes. Her ears are amazing!!
_


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _I'm thinking blue too. The silvers are usually very light on the muzzle. Maybe a lighter blue. Will be fun to see how it goes. Her ears are amazing!!
> _



Thanks spoospirit for the wonderful compliment on my moms girl, i'll be sure to pass it along to my mom 
Yes we're leaning more towards blue also because of her heavy blue lineage. Her sister in her litter is a silver and has a very light face and eye brows. It pulled back from their 4th-6th generation! Amazing how a color pops out! I had fun tracing their linage back to 1894! It's amazing! They even have Palamare, Shangri-la, and Pinafore lines!!!  History is something astonishing...


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

*3 Months Old...*

I thought I would share more pictures of Bethany at three months old. She just got groomed and you can really see how her face is lightening up, so definitely not a black spoo... lol


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

what a pretty blue spoo!! blue spoos will start to develop a donut ring around the nose which is lighter in color than the rest of the face. this is mochi @ 1 yr old...i think she will clear to a rather light blue.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Penjillum:
I would say definitely a blue.

some clear to a blue very fast while others take thier time.

When I shave my puppies faces if I see a silvery light gray hue to the fuzz tha grows back I know they will be blue.

You can produce two things when you breed black to white.
1. nice blues
2. bad blacks as you dilute the black, and it may results in a black that will grizzle as they mature. I happens to us all. Rarely these days you will see a black that retained his jet black coat after 5-6 years old.

Your pupppy is beautiful and I agree with the comment about the ears.. beautiful leathers and LOOOONG. She will have a gorgeous face as she matures.

May I ask what is the breeding on her ?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

she's pretty. regardless.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Snorpoodle:
Where have you been. Long time no see you here 

Love the photo of Baldr at this age.. I remember


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

bluespoomommy said:


> what a pretty blue spoo!! *blue spoos will start to develop a donut ring around the nose which is lighter in color than the rest of the face. * this is mochi @ 1 yr old...i think she will clear to a rather light blue.


Thank you! 
This is exactly what happened with Bethany, thanks for the info! 

Mochi is a beautiful spoo!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> Penjillum:
> I would say definitely a blue.
> 
> some clear to a blue very fast while others take thier time.
> ...


Thank you Ora for your wonderful compliment and sharing your knowledge with this color.


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

faerie said:


> she's pretty. regardless.


Thank you Faerie!


----------

